# Wie kann ich einen Firmennamen sichern?



## stunningguy (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

würde gerne wissen, wie ich meinen Firmennnamen sichern lassen kann? Muss ich das überhaupt?

Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## vop (18. Mai 2004)

Wenn der Firmenname nicht umittelbar mit deiner Tätigkeit und Deinem Namen zusammenhängt könntest Du evtl. Probleme bekommen.

Wenn Du Deinen Namen schützen willst, dann informiere dich doch mal unter
http://www.dpma.de
über das Thema Marken

Dort kannst du glaub ich auch recherchieren, ob es so einen Namen evtl. schon gibt (was natürlich dumm wäre).

vop


----------



## megabit (19. Mai 2004)

Oder du gründest eine Kapitalgesellschaft. Diese muss einen Firmennamen trahgen und die IHK wir dir dann mitteilen, ob du den nehmen kannst oder ob es Überschneidungen mit anderen Firmen oder Markennamen gibt.

Da die Kapitalgesellschaft ins Handelsregister eingetragen wird, ist der Firmenname dann auch fest und kann dir nicht mehr genommen werden.

Nachteil sind die hohen Kosten.


----------



## Tim C. (19. Mai 2004)

Die Kapitalgesellschaft mit dem geringsten Mindestkapital ist die GmbH. Eine GmbH hat ein Mindestkapital von 25.000€ _"schon bei der Gründung von allen Gesellschaftern zusammen mindestens die Hälfte einzuzahlen ist"_. 

Also für Einsteiger nicht ganz so der Bringer.


----------



## megabit (24. Mai 2004)

Das ist richtig aber so kann man seinen Firmennamen schützen


----------



## Mairhofer (24. Mai 2004)

und dann hast du kein Geld mehr um irgendwas mit dem Namen anzufangen *g*


----------



## megabit (25. Mai 2004)

Ich bin mir da nicht sicher aber ist es auch möglich eine internationale LTD zu gründen, um seinen Namen eintragen zu lassen? Bei einer LTD liegen die Kosten im 2-stelligen Bereich.


----------



## möp (26. Mai 2004)

Mein Güte bleibt mal auf dem Boden...

Warum muss der Firmenname unbedingt gesichert werden?
Wenn du dir den Namen ausgedacht hast liegt das Copyright sowieso bei dir.

Lass dich erstmal als Kaufmann ins HR eintragen und führe ne Firma über nen Jahr.  Dann  guck weiter ob du expandieren willst.

mfg
möp


----------



## megabit (26. Mai 2004)

Dann überleg mal was es bedeutet sich ins Handelsregister eintragen zu lassen und dann biste genau da wo wir schon waren.

Und nur weil er sich einen Namen ausgedacht hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er das Copyright alleine hat und keiner diesen Namen verwenden darf.

Meldet einer den Namen als Name einer GmbH an, prüft die IHK nur, ob es eingetragene Geselschaften mit gleichem oder ähnlichen Namen gibt. Wenn nicht ist der Name eingetragen und weg ist er.


----------

